# Gators 2008 National Champions



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The Florida Gators have just defeated Oklahoma 24-14.

GO GATORS


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats to the Gators. Well played.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good game Gators.


Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

...good game for the Gators, one more BCS loss for OU. Wondering how many more Stoops will amass before he gets the axe :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess the bad guys win a few once in a while.....

I don't really care for either team....but Florida? Tebow the Showboat?

This is sooooooo wrong....:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess the bad guys win a few once in a while.....
> 
> I don't really care for either team....but Florida? Tebow the Showboat?
> 
> This is sooooooo wrong....:nono2::nono2::nono2:


I was rooting for FLA but only because they are an SEC school and that's my conference. It wasn't anything like the game I (or the "experts") with the turnovers and defense being more of a story than the offenses.

One thing I will say about Tebow, I don't think there's much chance of him being successfull as a QB in the NFL. You just can't run like that in the NFL if you want to survive - everyone on defense is too big and too fast - and I don't think his arm is NFL quality.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Heard on 'Morning Joe' today:

"If you like Jesus, you'll _love_ Tim Tebow...five minutes with Tim will change your life!"

:sure:


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Gratz to the Gators & Gator fans out there....not my cup of tea however, I grew up FSU fan. Reminds me of 1 Christmas when my uncle (huge Gator fan) thought he would be funny & bought me 4-pack of Gator plastic glasses with logo in between the clear plastic


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Playoff System Here We Come, Utah Utes 13-0, Florida 12-1. The Gators are NOT my National Champs.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Nick said:


> Heard on 'Morning Joe' today:
> 
> "If you like Jesus, you'll _love_ Tim Tebow...five minutes with Tim will change your life!"
> 
> :sure:


^5. I'm far from a Gator fan, but anyone doing missionary trips for the cause of Christ gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

P.S. I would have vote Utah #1 just to spite the system because the whole process stinks.


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

Msguy said:


> Playoff System Here We Come, Utah Utes 13-0, Florida 12-1. The Gators are NOT my National Champs.


Florida finished _13 - 1_


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ferenczy said:


> Wondering how many more Stoops will amass before he gets the axe :nono2:


Your kidding, right? 

We've been to half of the NC games this decade. We won 1, but can't win them all. Sure would like to though!

I can hear the AD at OU now......



> Bob, I'm afraid were going to have to let you go. Sure you're only 109-24 in 10 seasons, won a national championship, 6 Big12 championships, and coached 2 Heisman Trophy winners. But that is not good enough at OU.


 :lol:


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> Your kidding, right?
> 
> We've been to half of the NC games this decade. We won 1, but can't win them all. Sure would like to though!
> 
> ...


...not kidding at all. I think he is an excellent coach. I worry that in this day and age he'll get shown the door, and that'd be a shame...


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ferenczy said:


> ...not kidding at all. I think he is an excellent coach. I worry that in this day and age he'll get shown the door, and that'd be a shame...


That would be a shame. Listening to sports radio from OKC, it seems that most fans felt the team was well prepared, and played well. Florida was a very good team, and we got beat.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

I felt pretty good about last nights game as well. OU missed some opportunities to capitalize, but no one expected Tebow to be shut down in the first half like he was. A Yahoo article called the game sloppy - I think it shows what happens when two teams finally have a good match. I wish it would have come out the other way around, but in the end we didn't capitalize on 2 first half goal line stands and the turnover in the second half put it away. It was a good close game.

I don't think Texas or any other team would have played them the game OU did. Stoops said it best when he said if the worst thing he had to worry about was playing for and losing the National Championship each year then he didn't have it too bad. I don't disagree with him. He isn't going anywhere.

I too, however would like to see a playoff system though. I'm most impressed with Dan Wetzel - writes for Yahoo. Some of the best articles that make a whole lot of sense about what is wrong with the current system, whose fault it is and how to implement a playoff system.

Until then - we have what we have - and next year it will probably just be different teams and fans in different places complaining about the very same thing.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Has Urban Meyer signed with Notre Dame yet?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Florida deserved it.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats Gators. Tough loss considering the recent BCS games. OU will be alright though and hopefully can get #8 soon.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I was probably part of the very few Oklahoma citizens going for Florida. I knew they were good enough to win. I been telling people for weeks. It was a good game and the better team won.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Go Gators ! 

I'm a big Gator's fan and have seen a few Sooner games this season. 

I think the time off hurt both teams ( Harvin of FL did have time to recover from injury ). The game had no flow in the beginning. 

I think we would seen a great game if it was played in mid Dec.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to agree... in addition to the other stuff I don't like about the non-playoffs...

Having 4-6 weeks from your last game to the "championship" game makes it slightly less interesting to me AND usually hurts at least one, if not both, teams from being at their best.

Not saying the outcome would have been different... but I bet both teams would have scored more a month ago than they did this week.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations Gators, Coming from an Ole Miss fan, Go SEC


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The poor quality of play in the first quarter did stand out. If they would go to plus one (or playoff) at least the actual NC game would be better since they would have played the week prior. 

One thing this years round of BCS games really made me appreciate was ESPN. Fox's coverage and announcers were much worse in my opinion. First they cover what seems like half the screen even above the actual score bar and then don't even put the freaking play clock up for us to see instead giving us a sea of nothingness.


----------

